# Server Lost Internet Connection



## upnorthsox (Jun 29, 2019)

I was trying to fix the internet connection on a server through Remote Desktop and when I changed the Internet Protocol Version 4 from IP Address to Obatin and IP address automatically - I lost all connection to the server and I am unable to bring it back up. It was probably dumb to change that, but any help for this issue?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi upnorthsox, and welcome to TSG.

If you are remotely connecting to the server while on the same LAN as the server, there is software you can run on your computer to find all connected devices, including the server and its new IP address. Here is a link to an example of one such program:

http://www.mylanviewer.com/network-ip-scanner.html

If you are remotely connecting to the server while on the Internet or on a different LAN as the server, you or someone else will most likely need to go to the server and directly log into it and change the IP address to the original settings. EDIT: One possible workaround in this case would be if you had remote admin access to the router handling the server's connection. You could find the new address of the server and temporarily change the router's port forwarding to match.


----------

